# mysql error is BACK!!



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'localhost' (10048) in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 48

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 330

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 331
phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Getting that message constantly this morning aswell - have to refresh page a few times before a page shows :?

Glad it's not only me though! :?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

The SQL / data base connection problems have been back with a vengance today. I have only just managed to get access after trying several time during the day.

When you do manage to connect performance is awful.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I couldn't get on for 24 hours. I tried about 10 times. :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Seems like the dreaded Google Bot is back indexing the site. Im talking with Google to see how to streamline their Bot from opening so many pages at once, which causes the MySql server to crash by too many open queries.

Yesterday I was out doing the Christmas Shopping, and did not realise that this had occured until late last night, when I rebooted the server - the site itself was running fine (responding on Port 80) hence why I was not informed by our automated monitoring system.

Will update you all with progress as it happens.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Phew, gald it's not just me.

I had it on Thursday as well as yesterday - same error message as jonah.

Moley


----------

